# Chukar anyone?



## jbb0903 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know where a large amount of chukar are. They call all over the place. I have even been able to locate them without a dog. I don't have a dog and would love to go hunting with someone who does. If you wanna meet up for a good hunt before the end of chukar season let me know! I could provide transport within a half mile of the hunting area (I only have 2 wheel drive and don't wanna get stuck.)
-John


----------



## ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2013)

John,
I would be interested depending on what part of state you are referencing?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in and I know Chip and Molly are too! Chip pointed a nice big rooster yesterday and couldnt figure out why I didn't shoot it for him! I have 4 wheel drive and a winch too.


----------



## Elkoholic15 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in I have 4wheel and a dog aswell maybe we can get a group out. What part of the state???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jbb0903 said:


> I know where a large amount of chukar are. They call all over the place. I have even been able to locate them without a dog. I don't have a dog and would love to go hunting with someone who does. If you wanna meet up for a good hunt before the end of chukar season let me know! I could provide transport within a half mile of the hunting area (I only have 2 wheel drive and don't wanna get stuck.)
> -John


Still wanna go? I have a 4WD truck and two furry chukar hunting machines. Gimmy a call.

Darin 801-718-7353

A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would love to go. I would even just tag along with my dog and no gun in hand just to get learned up a bit with those in the know. I have been a bad master this year with work running my life. Feel real bad for my young DD. 

BRENT 801-301-9935


----------

